# 77 stingray and extras



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 29, 2016)

I bought my first stingray yesterday. I got this from a gentleman that had an uncle who owned a Schwinn shop threw the 70's. He closed down in the late 70's. This particular bike never got sold. The one thing missing is the shifter witch would have been mounted to the bars. I read a post on here that said it would be ok to add the stick shift because that was offered until 78. Let me know if that is correct info please. Still has the owners manual attached to the frame. The chrome is kind of ruff I might think about replacing the bars and rims. They are pretty tough I started cleaning them but they are pitted. The paint is in great shape maybe some small scratches.
I also grabed a few boxes of parts from him with some nice goodies in them. One box was full of spokes probably 40 boxes or so the other box had some nice stuff in it. He has more stuff that I'm going after next weekend. One more fastback that was never sold and a few more boxes of parts.
Just thought I would share this with you guys I thought it was pretty cool that it still had the manual attached, it doesn't get more original than that I guess.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Oct 29, 2016)

Very cool indeed


----------



## professor72 (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice stingray find but it's not a fastback stingray, It's a 5 speed stingray. Just google it and you'll see the difference in the frames and wheel size. Looks like lots of stingray treasure trove of parts too.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak (Oct 29, 2016)

Stik shifters were not installed on stingrays after 1973, so I recommend putting the correct thumb shifter on it. It is indeed a stingray, but not a fastback. Sweet bike tho.


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Oct 29, 2016)

Very cool thanks guys


----------

